# Il Milan ora ci riprova con Imbula



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ci sta riprovando con Imbula, centrocampista del Marsiglia. Il giocatore ha già l'accordo con l'Inter. Ma non ci sono ancora le firme. I rossoneri stanno parlando con il procuratore del calciatore. E' probabile che anche Mihajlovic chiamerà Imbula per convincerlo ad accettare il Milan. 

E' ancora derby con l'Inter.

Galliani, inoltre, sempre secondo Di Marzio, proverà ad acquistare Bertolacci dalla Roma.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

Non credo, non ce n'erano 35 per Kondogbia, non credo ce ne siano 20 per questo qui.


----------



## Konrad (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma si...facciamoci del male va!


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ci sta riprovando con Imbula, centrocampista del Marsiglia. Il giocatore ha già l'accordo con l'Inter. Ma non ci sono ancora le firme. I rossoneri stanno parlando con il procuratore del calciatore. E' probabile che anche Mihajlovic chiamerà Imbula per convincerlo ad accettare il Milan.
> 
> E' ancora derby con l'Inter.
> 
> Galliani, inoltre, sempre secondo Di Marzio, proverà ad acquistare *Bertolacci* dalla Roma.



Eccoci qua


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

Questa è una società completamente allo sbando. Altro che Mr Bee, la Doyen e gli 8000000000 fantamilioni.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ci sta riprovando con Imbula, centrocampista del Marsiglia. Il giocatore ha già l'accordo con l'Inter. Ma non ci sono ancora le firme. I rossoneri stanno parlando con il procuratore del calciatore. E' probabile che anche Mihajlovic chiamerà Imbula per convincerlo ad accettare il Milan.
> 
> E' ancora derby con l'Inter.
> 
> Galliani, inoltre, sempre secondo Di Marzio, proverà ad acquistare Bertolacci dalla Roma.



Ribadisco quanto già detto su Imbula e sul suo potenziale, ma mi chiedo se non conosco altri giocatori oltre a questi 2 franzosi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ci sta riprovando con Imbula, centrocampista del Marsiglia. Il giocatore ha già l'accordo con l'Inter. Ma non ci sono ancora le firme. I rossoneri stanno parlando con il procuratore del calciatore. E' probabile che anche Mihajlovic chiamerà Imbula per convincerlo ad accettare il Milan.
> 
> E' ancora derby con l'Inter.
> 
> Galliani, inoltre, sempre secondo Di Marzio, proverà ad acquistare Bertolacci dalla Roma.



Alla fine sarà Bertolacci, e basta.


----------



## Black (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ci sta riprovando con Imbula, centrocampista del Marsiglia. Il giocatore ha già l'accordo con l'Inter. Ma non ci sono ancora le firme. I rossoneri stanno parlando con il procuratore del calciatore. E' probabile che anche Mihajlovic chiamerà Imbula per convincerlo ad accettare il Milan.
> 
> E' ancora derby con l'Inter.
> 
> Galliani, inoltre, sempre secondo Di Marzio, proverà ad acquistare Bertolacci dalla Roma.



fosse vero, sarebbe una delle poche maniere per riprendersi e darci fiducia. Se lo prendono ad una cifra accettabile (ma non ci credo che nemmeno ci stanno provando).
e poi io continuo a chiedermi dove li trova l'inter tutti questi soldi. Ma non erano in difficoltà??


----------



## Sparky81 (20 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma si...facciamoci del male va!



Ma in Italia non ci sono giocatori come Imbula e Kondogbia ?
Solo perchè sono stranieri allora sembrano fuoriclasse...ma sono tutti e 2 giocatori mediocri !!


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2015)

Ho visto un giocatore scarso contro il Portogallo l'altra sera, ah sì era quello che la buttava sempre su a casaccio, ah sì era Bertolacci.
Non da Milan, mi aspetto che buttino i soldi per lui o qualcun altro solo per far vedere che si stanno muovendo sul mercato.


----------



## Iblahimovic (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa è una società completamente allo sbando. Altro che Mr Bee, la Doyen e gli 8000000000 fantamilioni.



.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa è una società completamente allo sbando. Altro che Mr Bee, la Doyen e gli 8000000000 fantamilioni.



.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1992]Litte2307[/MENTION] qui ognuno la pensa come meglio crede. Ultimo avvertimento.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ci sta riprovando con Imbula, centrocampista del Marsiglia. Il giocatore ha già l'accordo con l'Inter. Ma non ci sono ancora le firme. I rossoneri stanno parlando con il procuratore del calciatore. E' probabile che anche Mihajlovic chiamerà Imbula per convincerlo ad accettare il Milan.
> 
> E' ancora derby con l'Inter.
> 
> Galliani, inoltre, sempre secondo Di Marzio, proverà ad acquistare Bertolacci dalla Roma.



lo cerchiamo per ripicca o perché siamo realmente interessati ?  
mi sembra un ragionamento da bambini dell'asilo "tu mi hai fregato kondogbia, e allora io ti frego imbula"  

ancora Bertolacci.  
a me sembra che sia vada avanti alla cazzum, ndo cojo cojo, sembra che saltati questi 3 obbiettivi (ibra, Martinez, kondogbia), non si sappia dove andare a parare. 

bella programmazione.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sparky81 ha scritto:


> Ma in Italia non ci sono giocatori come Imbula e Kondogbia ?
> Solo perchè sono stranieri allora sembrano fuoriclasse...ma sono tutti e 2 giocatori mediocri !!




Non sono male a parere mio, così come non è male Bertolacci. Chi non ha mai visto delle loro partite potrebbe anche non parlare.


----------



## Victorss (20 Giugno 2015)

Sparky81 ha scritto:


> Ma in Italia non ci sono giocatori come Imbula e Kondogbia ?
> Solo perchè sono stranieri allora sembrano fuoriclasse...ma sono tutti e 2 giocatori mediocri !!



Sono due signor giocatori entrambi. E basta questa cosa degli stranieri che sembrano più forti. Al momento giocatori ottimi in Italia ce ne son pochissimi e costano tantissimo. Lo stesso Bertolacci, come dimostrato nelle sue apparizioni in Nazionale è un giocatore assolutamente mediocre. Se vuoi gente come si deve devi prendere: Verratti, Marchisio, Florenzi. E sai cosa? questa gente qua non la vendono. Lasciamo stare gli Italiani in questo momento sportivo, si posson prendere solo dei giovani promettenti a due lire e basta.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa è una società completamente allo sbando. Altro che Mr Bee, la Doyen e gli 8000000000 fantamilioni.





le risorse del bresidende, preannunciate da Suma


----------



## Aragorn (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ci sta riprovando con Imbula, centrocampista del Marsiglia. Il giocatore ha già l'accordo con l'Inter. Ma non ci sono ancora le firme. I rossoneri stanno parlando con il procuratore del calciatore. E' probabile che anche Mihajlovic chiamerà Imbula per convincerlo ad accettare il Milan.
> 
> E' ancora derby con l'Inter.
> 
> Galliani, inoltre, sempre secondo Di Marzio, proverà ad acquistare Bertolacci dalla Roma.



Invece che prendere Imbula, per l'ennesima volta lo prenderemo Im bulo ..


----------



## de sica (21 Giugno 2015)

Ecco che arriva la tassa Bertolacci. Dio ce ne scampi


----------



## Ciora (21 Giugno 2015)

Siamo ridicoli. Ritiriamoci. Credo di non essere mai arrivato ad un punto di rabbia così basso da 28 anni in cui sono milanista. Sono al punto che non vorrei avere quell'istinto da tifoso che nasce nell'infanzia. Ma allo stesso tempo è impossibile farne a meno. +Troppo sangue amaro.E' tutto una *****.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Giugno 2015)

Pianificazione e strategia. Queste 2 misteriose entità. Chiaramente non conosciute da chie gestisce il Milan.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Giugno 2015)

Sparky81 ha scritto:


> Ma in Italia non ci sono giocatori come Imbula e Kondogbia ?
> Solo perchè sono stranieri allora sembrano fuoriclasse...ma sono tutti e 2 giocatori mediocri !!



Chi sarebbero, Missiroli e Bertolacci? Il nostro calcio è ai minimi storici.

Per quanto riguarda Imbula, questi non hanno la minima idea di chi prendere


----------



## Petrecte (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ci sta riprovando con Imbula, centrocampista del Marsiglia. Il giocatore ha già l'accordo con l'Inter. Ma non ci sono ancora le firme. I rossoneri stanno parlando con il procuratore del calciatore. E' probabile che anche Mihajlovic chiamerà Imbula per convincerlo ad accettare il Milan.
> 
> E' ancora derby con l'Inter.
> 
> Galliani, inoltre, sempre secondo Di Marzio, proverà ad acquistare Bertolacci dalla Roma.



Occhio che il geometra prende il cugino di Imbula' cognome quasi uguale cambia solo una consonante ..... la parte della telefonata di Mihajlovic poi è comicità e perculamento allo stato puro ....


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ci sta riprovando con Imbula, centrocampista del Marsiglia. Il giocatore ha già l'accordo con l'Inter. Ma non ci sono ancora le firme. I rossoneri stanno parlando con il procuratore del calciatore. E' probabile che anche Mihajlovic chiamerà Imbula per convincerlo ad accettare il Milan.
> 
> E' ancora derby con l'Inter.
> 
> Galliani, inoltre, sempre secondo Di Marzio, proverà ad acquistare Bertolacci dalla Roma.



Patetici. Veramente patetici


----------



## rossonerodasempre (21 Giugno 2015)

ho letto un articolo su Imbula e il confronto con Kondogbia, dicono sia meno forte fisicamente ma più deciso nei contrasti e precisissimo nei passaggi (90% di media), nelle movenze ricorda Viera, eccelle in copertura e puo' giocare sia come mezzale che come perno sulla mediana, mediaticamente ha più attenzioni Kondogbia ma molti sostengono che questo sia abbastanza ingiustificato considerando le caratteristiche dello stesso Imbula. Biennio 2013-201566 presenze 3 gol (Kondo 69 3 gol). Scipparlo all'Inter spendendo 15 milioni in meno mi darebbe molto gusto, il problema ragazzi è se prendono anche questo...


----------



## Sanchez (21 Giugno 2015)

Altro che Imbula, andate a prendere Embolo, quello che ci avete fatto venire a noi.

Andiamoci a nascondere va.


----------



## Aron (21 Giugno 2015)

Andare su Imbula ora, e prenderlo, sarebbe come prendere lo scarto dell'Inter. 
Poi magari Kondogbia all'Inter finisce come Farinos, altro giocatore che ci scipparono, e Imbula invece si afferma, ma in questo momento gli obiettivi da prendere sono altri.
Ci vuole un campione per calmare gli animi, e non un campione-figurina, ma un campione vero.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Giugno 2015)

Imbula <<<<<<<Allan tanto per dire


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Andare su Imbula ora, e prenderlo, sarebbe come prendere lo scarto dell'Inter.
> Poi magari Kondogbia all'Inter finisce come Farinos, altro giocatore che ci scipparono, e Imbula invece si afferma, ma in questo momento gli obiettivi da prendere sono altri.
> Ci vuole un campione per calmare gli animi, e non un campione-figurina, ma un campione vero.


Devono prendere un vero top player.


----------



## Alberto (21 Giugno 2015)

Imbula che ha già l'accordo con l'inter (anche l'OM ha l'accordo con l'inter)... così prendono pure questo e facciamo la doppia figuraccia, come se non ne bastasse solo una )Kondogbia)... credo che lo scopo della dirigenza del Milan sia ormai quello di farsi ridere dietro a tutta l'Europa visto che ormai solo in Italia non c'è più gusto..


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Imbula <<<<<<<Allan tanto per dire



Non che Allan sia scarso.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Giugno 2015)

Io ritengo sia Imbula che Bertolacci due buoni giocatori, ma che comunque dovrebbero essere accompagnati da un terzo grande giocatore, sempre a centrocampo


----------



## Clarence84 (21 Giugno 2015)

Se poi salta fuori un altro teatrino come con Kondogbia e finisce allo stesso modo, ovvero Imbula all'Inter, sarebbe altra figuraccia.... vadano su qualcun altro per risparmiarci un'altra umiliazione...


----------



## 666psycho (21 Giugno 2015)

Verratti


----------



## hiei87 (21 Giugno 2015)

E' uno che ha fatto bene qualche mese finchè è durato il giocattolino di Bielsa, un po' come tutto l'OM in generale. 
Non esiste che si possa pensare a questi giocatori. Oltretutto che il geometra manco lo conoscerà. Come minimo penserà di fare un dispiacere all'inter...


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Giugno 2015)

Ormai dopo le clamorose prese in giro in un giorno commento il giocatore e basta, tanto so che anche quest'anno si faranno acquisti senza senso visto che oltre a perdere la faccia ormai hanno perso la ragione.

Imbula potrebbe essere un altro Kondogbia se pagato meno di 20 può essere un affare, ma ci prendono in giro tutti figuriamoci se il Marsiglia non deride Galliani e gli chiede oltre 30 milioni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Giugno 2015)

Si dai, chiediamo in ginicchio all'Inter di lasciarci la loro terza scelta.

Magari invitiamo Ausilio da Giannino e gli chiediamo se ci lascia anche Thiago Motta.

Sarebbe un manifesto di sudditanza all'Inter. 

A questo punto bisogna dimostrare di avere le palle e andare a prendere il Kondogbia o,il Pogba del 2013.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Giugno 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ribadisco quanto già detto su Imbula e sul suo potenziale, ma mi chiedo se non conosco altri giocatori oltre a questi 2 franzosi.



Non ho letto... sarebbe in linea di massima un buon acquisto?


----------



## Marcoimi (21 Giugno 2015)

Non lo so, Se Imbula a detta di tutti è inferiore a Kondogbia, che a sua volta deve dimostrare di valere quello per cui è stato pagato, siamo al cospetto di una bella incognita, credo che per spostare gli equilibri forse ci voglia qualche certezza, non siamo nelle condizioni di fare delle scommesse, visto che anche in questo caso parliamo di cifre importanti, se Imbula costava 2/3 milioni ok, ma qui parliamo di 20 milioni che non sono noccioline, forse sarebbe meglio cercare altrove.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Giugno 2015)

Mò pure questo Imfibula? Ma l' ItalMilan? Son tutti stranieri quelli che si sentono. L' ItalMilan sì che è stata una mossa elettorale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ci sta riprovando con Imbula, centrocampista del Marsiglia. Il giocatore ha già l'accordo con l'Inter. Ma non ci sono ancora le firme. I rossoneri stanno parlando con il procuratore del calciatore. E' probabile che anche Mihajlovic chiamerà Imbula per convincerlo ad accettare il Milan.
> 
> E' ancora derby con l'Inter.
> 
> Galliani, inoltre, sempre secondo Di Marzio, proverà ad acquistare Bertolacci dalla Roma.


Lasciamo solo perdere per favore, a parte che manco so chi sia e se è bravo o meno ma andare a prendere eventualmente Imbula che è stato scartato dall'Inter sinceramente mi farebbe ridere.


----------



## Jack14 (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ci sta riprovando con Imbula, centrocampista del Marsiglia. Il giocatore ha già l'accordo con l'Inter. Ma non ci sono ancora le firme. I rossoneri stanno parlando con il procuratore del calciatore. E' probabile che anche Mihajlovic chiamerà Imbula per convincerlo ad accettare il Milan.
> 
> E' ancora derby con l'Inter.
> 
> Galliani, inoltre, sempre secondo Di Marzio, proverà ad acquistare Bertolacci dalla Roma.



Ma se abbiamo rinnovato de jong che senso ha imbula?? Kondogbia era ok perchè aveva piedi buoni oltre forza fisica. Perché non prendere una mezzala che sappia rifornire le punte??


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Ma se abbiamo rinnovato de jong che senso ha imbula?? Kondogbia era ok perchè aveva piedi buoni oltre forza fisica. Perché non prendere una mezzala che sappia rifornire le punte??



Pianificazione e qualita, queste sconosciute.


----------



## Litte2307 (21 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Litte2307 (21 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi comunque guardate che l'ItalMilan si sarebbe fatto solo in caso di permanenza di Berlusconi come unico presidente in società. Poi è arrovato Bee, ed ecco perché tutto è cambiato. Lo stesso Berlusca disss che avrebbe avuto in mente l'ItalMilan se non avesse dovuto trovare un socio


----------



## Julian Ross (21 Giugno 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Mò pure questo Imfibula? Ma l' ItalMilan? Son tutti stranieri quelli che si sentono. L' ItalMilan sì che è stata una mossa elettorale.



Gli italiani, esclusi verratti e marchisio, fanno tutti pena per un vero rilancio Milan.
Soriano e Bertolacci fanno davvero rabbrividire.
L'Ital-Milan sarebbe la nostra condanna visto lo stato mediocre in cui versa la nostra nazionale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2015)

Questo è scarsissimo ...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ci sta riprovando con Imbula, centrocampista del Marsiglia. Il giocatore ha già l'accordo con l'Inter. Ma non ci sono ancora le firme. I rossoneri stanno parlando con il procuratore del calciatore. E' probabile che anche Mihajlovic chiamerà Imbula per convincerlo ad accettare il Milan.
> 
> E' ancora derby con l'Inter.
> 
> Galliani, inoltre, sempre secondo Di Marzio, proverà ad acquistare Bertolacci dalla Roma.



Io per Imbula ci farei più di un pensierino. A dire il vero ce l'avevo già fatto.
Guardavo in rete alcune statistiche di raffronto tra lui e Kondo. _Tutte a favore di Imbula._
Potenzialmente potrebbe essere addirittura migliore.
Però la trattativa col Marsiglia deve essere fatta a fari spenti, per evitare figuracce.
Costerebbe la metà di Kondo, ma vuoi mettere se poi diventasse meglio? 
Questo poi mi attizza da morire...


----------



## Jack14 (21 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Io per Imbula ci farei più di un pensierino. A dire il vero ce l'avevo già fatto.
> Guardavo in rete alcune statistiche di raffronto tra lui e Kondo. _Tutte a favore di Imbula._
> Però la trattativa col Marsiglia deve essere fatta a fari spenti, per evitare figuracce.
> Costerebbe la metà di Kondo, ma vuoi mettere se poi diventasse meglio?
> Questo poi mi attizza da morire...



Sinceramente non lo conosco bene. Ma perchè allora rinnovare de jong? Non ci serve di più a questo punto un giocatore che imposti? Se no facciamo la fine dell 'anno scorso.. tutti a difendere (male) attaccanti che non vedono mai la palla


----------



## andre (21 Giugno 2015)

Non è male coi piedi comunque, non c'entra niente con Muntari.
Tra l'altro è mancino.


----------



## bmb (21 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Ma se abbiamo rinnovato de jong che senso ha imbula?? Kondogbia era ok perchè aveva piedi buoni oltre forza fisica. Perché non prendere una mezzala che sappia rifornire le punte??



Adesso, dire che Kondogbia ha i piedi buoni (soprattutto rispetto a Imbula) è un tantino esagerato.


----------



## Jack14 (21 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Adesso, dire che Kondogbia ha i piedi buoni (soprattutto rispetto a Imbula) è un tantino esagerato.



Beh per essere un mediano nonha brutti piedi.. io faccio riferimento a de jong. Ripeto, imbula non lo conosco...


----------



## Renegade (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ci sta riprovando con Imbula, centrocampista del Marsiglia. Il giocatore ha già l'accordo con l'Inter. Ma non ci sono ancora le firme. I rossoneri stanno parlando con il procuratore del calciatore. E' probabile che anche Mihajlovic chiamerà Imbula per convincerlo ad accettare il Milan.
> 
> E' ancora derby con l'Inter.
> 
> Galliani, inoltre, sempre secondo Di Marzio, proverà ad acquistare Bertolacci dalla Roma.



Imbula è l'opzione peggiore. Non ha i margini di crescita di Kondogbia e sarebbe come prendere uno scarto dell'Inter. Una magra figura. Doveva essere il premio di consolazione per la sconfitta nel Derby, ma non lo prenderei mai, a maggior ragione per le cifre vicine ai 20 milioni e per il fatto che è l'ennesimo mediano di rottura. Concentriamoci su gente tecnica.

Bertolacci? No comment. Basta guardare Italia-Portogallo.


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: il Milan sta provando a riallacciare i rapporti con Imbula. Ma anche in questo caso, l'Inter è in netto vantaggio. Mentre il Milan si concentrava solo ed esclusivamente su Kondogbia (poi finito all'Inter) i nerazzurri lavoravano su entrambe le piste. Tra l'Inter e il Marsiglia ci sarebbe già stato uno scambio di documenti.*


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta provando a riallacciare i rapporti con Imbula. Ma anche in questo caso, l'Inter è in netto vantaggio. Mentre il Milan si concentrava solo ed esclusivamente su Kondogbia (poi finito all'Inter) i nerazzurri lavoravano su entrambe le piste. Tra l'Inter e il Marsiglia ci sarebbe già stato uno scambio di documenti.*



Fassone sta portando a spasso Galliani in ogni dove.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta provando a riallacciare i rapporti con Imbula. Ma anche in questo caso, l'Inter è in netto vantaggio. Mentre il Milan si concentrava solo ed esclusivamente su Kondogbia (poi finito all'Inter) i nerazzurri lavoravano su entrambe le piste. Tra l'Inter e il Marsiglia ci sarebbe già stato uno scambio di documenti.*



Lasciamo solo perdere per favore, che di figure ridicole ne abbiamo già fatte.


----------



## robs91 (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta provando a riallacciare i rapporti con Imbula. Ma anche in questo caso, l'Inter è in netto vantaggio. Mentre il Milan si concentrava solo ed esclusivamente su Kondogbia (poi finito all'Inter) i nerazzurri lavoravano su entrambe le piste. Tra l'Inter e il Marsiglia ci sarebbe già stato uno scambio di documenti.*



Forse è il caso di evitare altre figuraccie.Non sono bastate quelle di ieri?


----------



## Petrecte (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta provando a riallacciare i rapporti con Imbula. Ma anche in questo caso, l'Inter è in netto vantaggio. Mentre il Milan si concentrava solo ed esclusivamente su Kondogbia (poi finito all'Inter) i nerazzurri lavoravano su entrambe le piste. Tra l'Inter e il Marsiglia ci sarebbe già stato uno scambio di documenti.*


Altra colossale figuraccia in arrivo .... viaggi cene caroselli .... poi la foto mentre firma coi prescritti ......


----------



## Renegade (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta provando a riallacciare i rapporti con Imbula. Ma anche in questo caso, l'Inter è in netto vantaggio. Mentre il Milan si concentrava solo ed esclusivamente su Kondogbia (poi finito all'Inter) i nerazzurri lavoravano su entrambe le piste. Tra l'Inter e il Marsiglia ci sarebbe già stato uno scambio di documenti.*



Ma perché andare a spendere 20 mln e più ingaggio importante per uno scarto dell'Inter, nonché ennesimo medianaccio di rottura, quando con la stessa cifra e ad un ingaggio più basso porti a casa uno tra Clasie, Xhaka e Grenier?


----------



## Ciachi (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta provando a riallacciare i rapporti con Imbula. Ma anche in questo caso, l'Inter è in netto vantaggio. Mentre il Milan si concentrava solo ed esclusivamente su Kondogbia (poi finito all'Inter) i nerazzurri lavoravano su entrambe le piste. Tra l'Inter e il Marsiglia ci sarebbe già stato uno scambio di documenti.*



Vai condoM....vai.... Che a Marsiglia si mangia bene


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Giugno 2015)

SI ma poi cosa sono tutte queste trattative per giocatori prettamente muscolari?
un conto era Condo che al momento era il numero uno sulla piazza,
il mio sospetto è che Miha sia un altro cultore di cessi come Allegri


----------



## Petrecte (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta provando a riallacciare i rapporti con Imbula. Ma anche in questo caso, l'Inter è in netto vantaggio. Mentre il Milan si concentrava solo ed esclusivamente su Kondogbia (poi finito all'Inter) i nerazzurri lavoravano su entrambe le piste. Tra l'Inter e il Marsiglia ci sarebbe già stato uno scambio di documenti.*


Ok via al blitz ... cene, selfie, caroselli ..... poi la foto mentre firma con i prescritti. ....


----------



## il condor (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta provando a riallacciare i rapporti con Imbula. Ma anche in questo caso, l'Inter è in netto vantaggio. Mentre il Milan si concentrava solo ed esclusivamente su Kondogbia (poi finito all'Inter) i nerazzurri lavoravano su entrambe le piste. Tra l'Inter e il Marsiglia ci sarebbe già stato uno scambio di documenti.*


Galliani non vede l'ora di farsi qualche selfie a Marsiglia con Ausilio. ridicolo


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta provando a riallacciare i rapporti con Imbula. Ma anche in questo caso, l'Inter è in netto vantaggio. Mentre il Milan si concentrava solo ed esclusivamente su Kondogbia (poi finito all'Inter) i nerazzurri lavoravano su entrambe le piste. Tra l'Inter e il Marsiglia ci sarebbe già stato uno scambio di documenti.*



Da quello che ho visto sembra un buon giocatore. Da non oltre 20 milioni sicuro.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Imbula è l'opzione peggiore. Non ha i margini di crescita di Kondogbia e sarebbe come prendere uno scarto dell'Inter. Una magra figura. Doveva essere il premio di consolazione per la sconfitta nel Derby, ma non lo prenderei mai, a maggior ragione per le cifre vicine ai 20 milioni e per il fatto che è l'ennesimo mediano di rottura. Concentriamoci su gente tecnica.
> 
> Bertolacci? No comment. Basta guardare Italia-Portogallo.



Innanzitutto invito a googlare: IL CAMPIONATO DI IMBULA E KONDOGBIA A CONFRONTO.
Lì ci sono le statistiche dei due calciatori cui ho accennato nel mio post precedente.
Dire che Imbula non ha i margini di crescita di Kondogbia è una mera illazione: come fai a dirlo? Hanno la stessa età, 22 anni, giocano nello stesso ruolo (mediano), stessa altezza (1.86 vs. 1,88), in più imbula ha potenziale miglior (vedi statistiche). 
Tra i migliori giocatori del Milan ci sono scarti dell'Inter (Pirlo, Seedorf).
Costa la metà di Kondo.
Un centrocampista tecnico ci vuole comunque, anche se avessimo preso Kondo.
Io lo prenderei, trattando sotto i 20 Mln.
L'Inter magari si accontenta di Kondo e non punta più su Imbula.
Il prezzo potrebbe calare...


----------



## Marilson (21 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> L'Inter magari si accontenta di Kondo e non punta più su Imbula.



aspetta un attimo. ALT. Quindi stai dicendo che la nostra nuova dimensione è accontentarci delle briciole lasciate dall'Inter?


----------



## markjordan (21 Giugno 2015)

preso dall'inter
sotto il prossimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2015)

*ANSA : tra poco L ufficialità dell acquisto da parte dell Inter *


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *ANSA : tra poco L ufficialità dell acquisto da parte dell Inter *



Mah.

Gli unici che guardiamo i conti siamo noi e siamo pieni di debiti senza spendere (la colpa chissà di chi è, non vorrei essere monotono).

Gli altri vengono multati dal FPF e hanno speso a Giugno oltre 80 milioni senza contare i riscatti che devono pagare per giocatori in loro possesso.

Ma si, finanziamo le nostre dirette rivali (se posso essere presuntuoso a considerarle nostre rivali), Matri non ha insegnato nulla. Pena.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *ANSA : tra poco L ufficialità dell acquisto da parte dell Inter *



Ahahahahah calciomercato da comiche


----------



## varvez (21 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *ANSA : tra poco L ufficialità dell acquisto da parte dell Inter *



Come volevasi dimostrare. Ripeto quello che ho detto in altri ambiti, i soldi non ci sono. Solo le promesse che arriveranno, promesse alle quali una società e un giocatore non possono credere. Kondogbia, Martinez, Imbula...
E due di questi all'Inter. Spero che noi tifosi, da ieri, non crederemo più a nessuna voce e solo ed esclusivamente alle presentazioni ufficiali dei giocatori che arriveranno.

I quali, a questo punto, saranno Bertolacci, Soriano e forse Baselli più un attaccante mediocre spacciato per campione.


----------



## Marilson (21 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *ANSA : tra poco L ufficialità dell acquisto da parte dell Inter *



ne stiamo uscendo demoliti, distrutti


----------



## Victorss (21 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *ANSA : tra poco L ufficialità dell acquisto da parte dell Inter *



Siamo una vergogna..una barzelletta per tutto il mondo, la società più ridicola del globo..Io per la prima volta in 21 di tifo MI VERGOGNO DI ESSERE MILANISTA.


----------



## Love (21 Giugno 2015)

il nome e la faccia di questo qui sono epici...


----------



## kollaps (21 Giugno 2015)

Imbula NON E' MAI STATO UN NOSTRO OBIETTIVO.
Tant'è che il padre ha detto settimane fa che Giannelli muhahah aveva già scelto la sua squadra e preferiva l'Inter.
Imbula è dell'inter da un po' di tempo, gli inserimenti all'ultimo, le vendette e queste cavolate qui, le hanno inventate i giornalai.
Kondogbia è stato preso, svenandosi, perchè l'ha voluto assolutamente Mancini, ma Imbula si sapeva già l'avrebbero preso comunque.

Kondogbia - Imbula

Bè è un bel centrocampo, però mi risulta difficile comprendere come attacchiate il Milan se non ha un regista dai piedi fatati, quando il futuro centrocampo titolare dell'inter è fatto da due mediani, non d'impostazione, e sembra abbiano già vinto il campionato 

Aspettiamo, con calma.
Loro acquistano adesso, poi vediamo chi venderanno.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Imbula NON E' MAI STATO UN NOSTRO OBIETTIVO.
> Tant'è che il padre ha detto settimane fa che Giannelli muhahah aveva già scelto la sua squadra e preferiva l'Inter.
> Imbula è dell'inter da un po' di tempo, gli inserimenti all'ultimo, le vendette e queste cavolate qui, le hanno inventate i giornalai.
> Kondogbia è stato preso, svenandosi, perchè l'ha voluto assolutamente Mancini, ma Imbula si sapeva già l'avrebbero preso comunque.
> ...



Qua c'è veramente poco da ridere, in un giorno sono saltati i due obiettivi principali, di cui uno andato all'Inter, e non dovremmo attaccare Galliani perchè il centrocampo dell'Inter è composto da due mediani? Qua nessuno dice che l'Inter vince il campionato, ma mi pare un dato di fatto e non conseguenza di attacco depressivo dire che sul mercato ci stanno bastonando senza pietà.

Le invenzioni giornalistiche, vorrei ricordare, fino a ieri erano pure quelle che davano Kondogbia vicino all'Inter.


----------



## Andre96 (21 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo, con calma.
> Loro acquistano adesso, poi vediamo chi venderanno.



Hai ragione,aspettiamo con calma. è assurdo che i tifosi del Milan siano così impazienti,alla fine è solo il 3 anno di fila che non si compra niente,tifosi ridicoli,che sarà mai se li perculano ancora una volta.Poi addirittura ci comprano Bertolacci e lo pagano pure tanto,che abbiamo da lamentarci? 15 milioni li vale tutti e sarà il nostro top player,grazie presidente! Vai condor!!!!
P.S. Puoi scrivere quello che ti pare ma la fiducia non la meritano,se la devono riguadagnare ed è gusto che ora nessuno creda alle loro promesse e a nomi di giocatori che costano più di 15-20 milioni.


----------



## kollaps (21 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Qua c'è veramente poco da ridere, in un giorno sono saltati i due obiettivi principali, di cui uno andato all'Inter, e non dovremmo attaccare Galliani perchè il centrocampo dell'Inter è composto da due mediani? Qua nessuno dice che l'Inter vince il campionato, ma mi pare un dato di fatto e non conseguenza di attacco depressivo dire che sul mercato ci stanno bastonando senza pietà.
> 
> Le invenzioni giornalistiche, vorrei ricordare, fino a ieri erano pure quelle che davano Kondogbia vicino all'Inter.



A mio parere Galliani doveva essere sostituito da un po' di tempo...e su questo siamo d'accordo.
Sulla vicenda Kondogbia, l'abbiamo perso solo perchè l'inter sotto minaccia di Mancini si è spinta a cifre improponibili e a livelli di insanità mentale...sulle invenzioni giornalistiche non potrai darmi torto che la continua altalena di apprezzamenti (prima milan favorito, poi inter ecc per tutto il giorno) e la telefonata tra galliani ed ausilio, sono state create di sana pianta per romanzare il tutto.
Al momento il mercato del Milan è da criticare in toto, ma siamo ancora al 21 giugno, il tempo per riparare c'è ed i campioni arriveranno.

Nei momenti di difficoltà, quando la tigre è ferita, continuare a colpirla è molto facile (vedi screzi con Mihajlovic, vendita di Bee cancellata, titoli su Milan tramontato), ma è anche da vigliacchi.
Aspettiamo, ancora qualche settimana, al ritiro già avremo qualche dato in più per giudicare.
Non eravamo in paradiso prima e non siamo nella melma ora...i pianeti si stanno riallineando veramente, abbiate fiducia, ma per spostare dei pianeti ci vuole tempo.

Lasciamoli esultare adesso (l'allusione al trofeo tim di galliani sarà mica stata voluta, no? ), poi a settembre vedremo chi vincerà sul campo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Qua c'è veramente poco da ridere, in un giorno sono saltati i due obiettivi principali, di cui uno andato all'Inter, e non dovremmo attaccare Galliani perchè il centrocampo dell'Inter è composto da due mediani? Qua nessuno dice che l'Inter vince il campionato, ma mi pare un dato di fatto e non conseguenza di attacco depressivo dire che sul mercato ci stanno bastonando senza pietà.
> 
> Le invenzioni giornalistiche, vorrei ricordare, fino a ieri erano pure quelle che davano Kondogbia vicino all'Inter.


Ma poi chi lo dice che il centrocao dell'Inter è composto da mediani? Fino a prova contraria hanno in rosa ancora Kovacic, Hernanes, Brozovic e Guarin. Siamo così sicuri che metteranno sul mercato Kovacic? Al momento hanno acquistato prima di vendere e ciò significa che i soldi c'erano.


----------



## kollaps (21 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione,aspettiamo con calma. è assurdo che i tifosi del Milan siano così impazienti,alla fine è solo il 3 anno di fila che non si compra niente,tifosi ridicoli,che sarà mai se li perculano ancora una volta.Poi addirittura ci comprano Bertolacci e lo pagano pure tanto,che abbiamo da lamentarci? 15 milioni li vale tutti e sarà il nostro top player,grazie presidente! Vai condor!!!!
> P.S. Puoi scrivere quello che ti pare ma la fiducia non la meritano,se la devono riguadagnare ed è gusto che ora nessuno creda alle loro promesse e a nomi di giocatori che costano più di 15-20 milioni.



Secondo te io non mi sento preso in giro o deluso?
Solo perchè criticate la società a spada tratta e qualsiasi cosa faccia Galliani, vi sentite PIU' TIFOSI?
Io scrivo a freddo, in modo riflessivo e, soprattutto, oggettivo.
Sono sfiduciato per quello che è successo, ma riguardo al prossimo anno le mie sensazioni sono comunque positive, perchè sono sicuro che cambieranno molte cose.
Bertolacci il nostro nuovo top player?  Vedremo a FINE MERCATO.

Io d'ora in poi crederò in un acquisto solo dopo le firme, ma da questo a smontare tutto quello che è successo fino ad ora, mi sembra ci siano diverse vie di mezzo


----------



## kollaps (21 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma poi chi lo dice che il centrocao dell'Inter è composto da mediani? Fino a prova contraria hanno in rosa ancora Kovacic, Hernanes, Brozovic e Guarin. Siamo così sicuri che metteranno sul mercato Kovacic? Al momento hanno acquistato prima di vendere e ciò significa che i soldi c'erano.



Kovacic è già del Liverpool...
Hanno acquistato prima di vendere, sennò se iniziavano il mercato vendendo Kovacic la piazza insorgeva.
Guarin è già con le valigie in mano, probabilmente anche Hernanes.
Quest'anno vorrà giocare con il 4-2-3-1 e loro due sono i mediani.
Per due acquisti che fanno, non pensate che noi siamo gli straccioni e loro i miliardari, perchè son tutte baggianate.
Comprano perchè sanno che i soldi ritornano da altre parti, semplice.
Non ci credi? Vedremo chi ha ragione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Kovacic è già del Liverpool...
> Hanno acquistato prima di vendere, sennò se iniziavano il mercato vendendo Kovacic la piazza insorgeva.
> Guarin è già con le valigie in mano, probabilmente anche Hernanes.
> Quest'anno vorrà giocare con il 4-2-3-1 e loro due sono i mediani.
> ...


Vedremo... Al momento le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Queste sono supposizioni che dovranno essere suffragate dai fatti. Allo stato attuale loro hanno preso Kondogbia e in più ce lo hanno messo anche Im Bulo. Noi siamo con il nostro amministratore delegato a fare il bagnante di giorno e il giullare la sera con Preziosi e Cairo. Magari stanotte avrà un incubo e, svegliandosi tutto sudato, si recherà di nuovo a Monaco pensando che la trattativa per Kondogbia sia ancora aperta. Alla fine del mercato arriverà il solito Bertolacci e Suma manderà la schermata con scritto "Bertolacci siiii" e poi dirà ai tifosi di eccitarci tutti insieme.


----------



## Andre96 (21 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Secondo te io non mi sento preso in giro o deluso?
> Solo perchè criticate la società a spada tratta e qualsiasi cosa faccia Galliani, vi sentite PIU' TIFOSI?
> Io scrivo a freddo, in modo riflessivo e, soprattutto, oggettivo.
> Sono sfiduciato per quello che è successo, ma riguardo al prossimo anno le mie sensazioni sono comunque positive, perchè sono sicuro che cambieranno molte cose.
> ...


Mai fatto riferimento al fatto che tu sia meno tifoso (che uno creda ai soldi del mercato o no non cambia mica il fatto che sia più tifoso o meno,è una cosa da bambini).
Non ho insultato sempre a caso Galliani,ho provato anche a essere oggettivo e a credere alle loro parole ma appunto ora non ci credo e aspetto delle dimostrazioni di quello che hanno dichiarato (Berlusconi in primis).Ora come ora dire che sono deluso è riduttivo e nonostante certe battute sui vari Bertolacci ecc. che ho fatto,aspetto comunque settembre per dare un giudizio ma dopo ieri sarò sempre, e dico giustamente, diffidente. A me di Kondogbia non mi frega niente perchè la cifra è semplicemente assurda ma la vicenda di Martinez non ha minimamente senso.
Comunque per la cronaca,mi fa piacere leggere quello che scrivi,mi serve per darmi un po' di speranza ma aspetto i fatti appunto.


----------



## Juventino30 (21 Giugno 2015)

Se comprano è perchè vendono...aspettate di vedere tutto il mercato.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Kovacic è già del Liverpool...
> Hanno acquistato prima di vendere, sennò se iniziavano il mercato vendendo Kovacic la piazza insorgeva.
> Guarin è già con le valigie in mano, probabilmente anche Hernanes.
> Quest'anno vorrà giocare con il 4-2-3-1 e loro due sono i mediani.
> ...



Inter: Murillo, Miranda, Kondogbia, Imbula. Rinnovo di Icardi
Milan: Rodrigo Ely. Rinnovo di Abate.

Il punto non è fare la gara a chi ha più soldi, il punto è comprare i migliori giocatori in circolazione. Il paragone, ad oggi, è straziante.
Se ricominciamo a fare i discorsi sul "venderanno questo al 100%, noi compreremo", stiamo semplicemente ripetendo quello che è successo fino a ieri.
Non si tratta di credere o di non credere, non c'è niente a cui credere. Si osservano i fatti e stop. E i fatti riportano che dopo due mazzate ad oggi il nostro uomo che si occupa di mercato ha deciso di prendersi due giorni di riflessione. E che gli unici nomi che sono usciti, dopo la botta di ieri, sono Bertolacci e Imbula (pure questo preso dall'Inter).
Insomma, chi vogliamo prendere in giro?


----------



## medjai (21 Giugno 2015)

Perche l'Inter fa il mercato che noi dovevamo fare?

Di dove prende i soldi l'Inter che questo bilancio ha perso 110M??


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Inter: Murillo, Miranda, Kondogbia, Imbula. Rinnovo di Icardi
> Milan: Rodrigo Ely. Rinnovo di Abate.
> 
> Il punto non è fare la gara a chi ha più soldi, il punto è comprare i migliori giocatori in circolazione. Il paragone, ad oggi, è straziante.
> ...



Infatti.

Oggi Galliani ha detto che i soldi da investire,o quantomeno i 75 milioni di cui ha parlato lui,ci sono.
Allora si muova e inizi a rafforzare la squadra,con giocatori importanti.Non esistono solo Martinez e Kondogbia


----------



## The Ripper (21 Giugno 2015)

Raga comunque pochi mesi fa l?inter ha preso anche tale Shaquiri dal Bayern. Non hanno per niente le pezze al cul.

Handanovic
Nagatomo Murillo Miranda Santon
Kondogbia Imbula 
Shaquiri Hernanes Jovetic (X)
Icardi
per me è uno squadrone, se consideriamo anche che ci sarebbe Guarin e che il mercato non è finito....


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Raga comunque pochi mesi fa l?inter ha preso anche tale Shaquiri dal Bayern. Non hanno per niente le pezze al cul.
> 
> Handanovic
> Nagatomo Murillo Miranda Santon
> ...



si stanno muovendo molto bene,senza fare troppa scena.Gli va dato atto che stanno costruendo un'ottima squadra.
Ma si è capito che avrebbero cominciato a fare sul serio quando hanno ingaggiato nuovamente Mancini che,piaccia o non piaccia,è un tecnico che si fa sentire,specialmente quando si parla di campagna acquisti


----------



## Casnop (22 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Perche l'Inter fa il mercato che noi dovevamo fare?
> 
> Di dove prende i soldi l'Inter che questo bilancio ha perso 110M??



Attinge da finanziamenti dei soci a piene mani, nella consapevolezza che, in una annata senza coppe, anche le restrizioni di bilancio imposte dal Fair Play Finanziario sono fortemente ridotte. Ecco perché è arrivato il momento di investire, ed investire forte, per il Milan. Ora o mai più, almeno in queste dimensioni.


----------



## Casnop (22 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Raga comunque pochi mesi fa l?inter ha preso anche tale Shaquiri dal Bayern. Non hanno per niente le pezze al cul.
> 
> Handanovic
> Nagatomo Murillo Miranda Santon
> ...



Una ottima squadra, non c'e che dire. Direi Brozovic al posto di Imbula. L'Inter spende ora quello che non potrà fare il prossimo anno quando rientra in Europa. Saggio.


----------



## wildfrank (22 Giugno 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Mò pure questo Imfibula? Ma l' ItalMilan? Son tutti stranieri quelli che si sentono. L' ItalMilan sì che è stata una mossa elettorale.



Certo che decidere se votare qualcuno in base al fatto che acquisti calciatori, la dice lunga sia su chi sta al gioco, che l'ideatore di questa genialata. Povera italia!


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ci sta riprovando con Imbula, centrocampista del Marsiglia.* Il giocatore ha già l'accordo con l'Inter*. Ma non ci sono ancora le firme. I rossoneri stanno parlando con il procuratore del calciatore. *E' probabile che anche Mihajlovic chiamerà Imbula per convincerlo ad accettare il Milan.
> *
> E' ancora derby con l'Inter.
> 
> Galliani, inoltre, sempre secondo Di Marzio, proverà ad acquistare Bertolacci dalla Roma.



Adesso scopiazziamo la strategia dell'inter?..ma per favore..


----------



## kollaps (22 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Pedullà l'Inter ha ritrattato al ribasso per Imbula (prestito con riscatto obbligatorio tra un anno a 18 milioni) ed il Marsiglia non ha accettato. Imbula sfumato per l'Inter.*


----------



## Andre96 (22 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà l'Inter ha ritrattato al ribasso per Imbula (prestito con riscatto obbligatorio tra un anno a 18 milioni) ed il Marsiglia non ha accettato. Imbula sfumato per l'Inter.*



Galliani ti supplico,non sta pippa a sto prezzo!


----------



## Konrad (22 Giugno 2015)

Oscar Damiani l'altra sera ha lasciato intendere che a suo avviso fosse più forte di Kondogbia.
Io mi chiedo, non è che il procuratore sapeva già qualcosa? E vedi mai che davvero qualcosina da qui viene fuori...

Circa l'Inter, è normale che se ti sveni su Kondogbia poi, forte dell'accordo col giocatore (Imbula), provi a tirare al ribasso con la squadra.


----------



## Victorss (22 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Galliani ti supplico,non sta pippa a sto prezzo!



Perchè sarebbe una pippa scusa? Secondo tutti gli addetti ai lavori è un ottimo giocatore che AL MOMENTO non ha nulla da invidiare a Kondogbia.
Ripeto Top player al Milan non ne vengono dopo l'ennesima figura di Menta ben venga Imbula, ma tanto non prenderemo nemmeno lui.


----------



## kollaps (22 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Oscar Damiani l'altra sera ha lasciato intendere che a suo avviso fosse più forte di Kondogbia.
> Io mi chiedo, non è che il procuratore sapeva già qualcosa? E vedi mai che davvero qualcosina da qui viene fuori...
> 
> Circa l'Inter, è normale che se ti sveni su Kondogbia poi, forte dell'accordo col giocatore (Imbula), provi a tirare al ribasso con la squadra.



L'Inter aveva un tot per il mercato, con Kondogbia mi sa che hanno tirato un po' troppo sul prezzo e adesso dovranno rimediare da qualche altra parte.
Probabilmente non ci si aspettava questa pazzia da Ausilio e Fassone, perchè di pazzia si parla.
I tifosi dell'Inter sono contenti e fanno bene ad esserlo, però per l'altro cc si torna a parlare di Melo/Motta...i sogni di essere miliardari sono svaniti dopo un paio di giorni??
Qui hanno voluto strafare, ingolositi dal colpo e dal ritorno mediatico che avrebbe avuto, ma alla fine dei conti non so se abbiano fatto bene o meno.


----------



## Andre96 (22 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Perchè sarebbe una pippa scusa? Secondo tutti gli addetti ai lavori è un ottimo giocatore che AL MOMENTO non ha nulla da invidiare a Kondogbia.
> Ripeto Top player al Milan non ne vengono dopo l'ennesima figura di Menta ben venga Imbula, ma tanto non prenderemo nemmeno lui.



Perchè a 20 milioni mi prendo Xhaka o comunque la scelta di giocatori migliori è vasta.
Come se non bastasse era la seconda scelta dichiarata dell'Inter,uno schifo...


----------



## zlatan (22 Giugno 2015)

Ma io a sto punto prenderei sto Imbula e ci affiancherei Felipe Melo che ho sempre schifato, ma magari ha voglia di fare bene l'ultima parte di carriere... Per l'attacco l'unica speranza è Dzeko, perchè Bacca non mi convince, Cavani e Ibra sono impossibili, Benzema neanche a parlarne....


----------



## osvaldobusatti (22 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà l'Inter ha ritrattato al ribasso per Imbula (prestito con riscatto obbligatorio tra un anno a 18 milioni) ed il Marsiglia non ha accettato. Imbula sfumato per l'Inter.*



Non so se quanto sopra sia vero o meno, ma resto del parere che sia un giocatore interessante.
Occhio, però. Possibile che l'Inter faccia il mercato contro il Milan e lo coinvolga in un'altra trattativa trappola. Thohir non ha digerito le illazioni di Berlusconi sul suo conto.
Se a Mihailovic interessa (il parere di Galliani non conta), bisognerà fare un'offerta al ribasso "prendere o lasciare", ma solo dopo che il giocatore avrà firmato per noi. 
Ovviamente senza fanfare e selfie...


----------



## neversayconte (22 Giugno 2015)

Non lo voglio. e poi è costoso.


----------



## Black1897 (22 Giugno 2015)

Imbula non andrà mai al Milan...per lo stesso motivo per cui non c'è andato Kondogbia


----------



## franck3211 (22 Giugno 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> Imbula non andrà mai al Milan...per lo stesso motivo per cui non c'è andato Kondogbia



Che sarebbe?


----------



## Black1897 (22 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Che sarebbe?



sarebbe che Galliani non è scemo.
E non spenderà mai tanti soldi per un mediano...la trattativa di Kondo è stata tutta una montatura...la Doyen ringrazia per avergli dato una mano con il loro pollo.


----------



## franck3211 (22 Giugno 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> sarebbe che Galliani non è scemo.
> E non spenderà mai tanti soldi per un mediano...la trattativa di Kondo è stata tutta una montatura...la Doyen ringrazia per avergli dato una mano con il loro pollo.


Ma la trattativa kondo è giustamente deragliata. Lo scandalo è Martinez


----------



## Black1897 (22 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma la trattativa kondo è giustamente deragliata. Lo scandalo è Martinez



Altra trattativa farlocca secondo me...Ti pare che non chiudevano se volevano chiudere?


----------



## Julian Ross (22 Giugno 2015)

Io Imbula l'ho visto giocare spesso e vi assicuro che sarebbe un ottimo acquisto.
Decisamente superiore a De Jong, è soprattutto ha ampi margini di miglioramento.


----------



## nimloth (22 Giugno 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> Altra trattativa farlocca secondo me...Ti pare che non chiudevano se volevano chiudere?



va beh dai... era tutto voluto...
anche la figuraccia MONDIALI che tutta questa faccenda ci ha arrecato?
ottimo ritorno d'immagine, ottimo aumento di valore del brand...


----------



## franck3211 (22 Giugno 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> Altra trattativa farlocca secondo me...Ti pare che non chiudevano se volevano chiudere?



Si ma andare da società a promettere soldi è un qualcosa che supera ogni immaginazione se poi sti soldi non li hai.


----------



## Black1897 (22 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Si ma andare da società a promettere soldi è un qualcosa che supera ogni immaginazione se poi sti soldi non li hai.



e perché mai? Pensi che Porto e Monaco non ci guadagnino da queste situazioni? anzi...


----------



## franck3211 (22 Giugno 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> e perché mai? Pensi che Porto e Monaco non ci guadagnino da queste situazioni? anzi...


Guarda non mi trovi d'accordo e sopratutto non vedo il vantaggio nostro nel fare queste cose. Tanto se alla fine non prendi nessuno o prendi cessi hai solo danni di immagine e una piazza in rivolta


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Giugno 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> e perché mai? Pensi che Porto e Monaco non ci guadagnino da queste situazioni? anzi...


Ma prima di scrivere pensate? Passi Kondogbia, ma il Porto Martinez lo avrebbe comunque ceduto solamente sotto pagamento della clausola rescissoria, Milan o non Milan sarebbe andato via comunque a quella cifra.


----------



## Alberto (22 Giugno 2015)

Se Galliani vuole recuperare al danno fatto deve comprare Rabiot, Imbula, Gundogan (anche se credo impossibile)/Wijnaldium, in modo da poter fare un centrocampo 
De Jong ----------Rabiot (Gundogan)----------Imbula

------------------------------- Wijnaldium


----------



## Black1897 (22 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma prima di scrivere pensate? Passi Kondogbia, ma il Porto Martinez lo avrebbe comunque ceduto solamente sotto pagamento della clausola rescissoria, Milan o non Milan sarebbe andato via comunque a quella cifra.



certo certo...


----------



## kollaps (22 Giugno 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> certo certo...



Io sono d'accordo con il tuo pensiero. Se avessero puntato veramente su quei giocatori, non rendevano così mediatici i viaggi, l'interesse, ecc.
Kondogbia nessuno pensava sarebbe stato venduto a 40 milioni, idem Martinez sembrava rimanesse al Porto.
Entrambi i giocatori volevano andarsene e la Doyen o chi per loro, ha aperto l'asta (nel caso di Martinez, ha acuito l'interesse di altri) per riuscire a venderli BENE.
I veri obiettivi secondo me sono altri...sembrano scemi, ma sia Galliani che Lucas non lo sono.

Non sono d'accordo invece sulla parte in cui dici che non abbiamo soldi, perchè io sono convinto che i colpi arriveranno...
Fossi in te, inizierei anche a cambiare avatar


----------



## zlatan (22 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Io sono d'accordo con il tuo pensiero. Se avessero puntato veramente su quei giocatori, non rendevano così mediatici i viaggi, l'interesse, ecc.
> Kondogbia nessuno pensava sarebbe stato venduto a 40 milioni, idem Martinez sembrava rimanesse al Porto.
> Entrambi i giocatori volevano andarsene e la Doyen o chi per loro, ha aperto l'asta (nel caso di Martinez, ha acuito l'interesse di altri) per riuscire a venderli BENE.
> I veri obiettivi secondo me sono altri...sembrano scemi, ma sia Galliani che Lucas non lo sono.
> ...



Inverosimile come ricostruzione ragazzi, dai. I soldi ci sono, e che ci hanno fregato i giocatori da sotto il naso. Tanto il caprio epiatorio c'e' è la Doyen, Galliani si salva anche a sto giro...


----------



## Superpippo9 (22 Giugno 2015)

Cmq pensate la Come volete ma come caratteristiche tecniche a noi sarebbe molto più utile una mezzala come imbula che come Kondogbia. .. molto meno mediano il primo e poi è molto più reale il suo prezzo di quello pagato per il secondo!!! Ah con 40 mln imbula e xhaka li prendi entrambi


----------



## Black1897 (22 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Io sono d'accordo con il tuo pensiero. Se avessero puntato veramente su quei giocatori, non rendevano così mediatici i viaggi, l'interesse, ecc.
> Kondogbia nessuno pensava sarebbe stato venduto a 40 milioni, idem Martinez sembrava rimanesse al Porto.
> Entrambi i giocatori volevano andarsene e la Doyen o chi per loro, ha aperto l'asta (nel caso di Martinez, ha acuito l'interesse di altri) per riuscire a venderli BENE.
> I veri obiettivi secondo me sono altri...sembrano scemi, ma sia Galliani che Lucas non lo sono.
> ...



i colpi arriveranno...ma non saranno della portata di cui parlano i giornali..saranno anche colpi di portata internazionale...ma sicuramente non gente alla Cavani,Hummels e co..

Ibra? secondo me sarebbe anche possibile per voi...non so se sia il giocatore più adatto per rifondare una squadra comunque..


----------



## Black1897 (22 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Inverosimile come ricostruzione ragazzi, dai. I soldi ci sono,...



un po' come i 30 mln per Itrube dell'anno scorso..


----------



## kollaps (22 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Inverosimile come ricostruzione ragazzi, dai. I soldi ci sono, e che ci hanno fregato i giocatori da sotto il naso. Tanto il caprio epiatorio c'e' è la Doyen, Galliani si salva anche a sto giro...



Non credo sia poi così inverosimile...siamo andati su quei giocatori, ben sapendo che da un lato o dall'altro qualcuno ci guadagnava.
Se riuscivamo a prenderli ad un certo prezzo, ci guadagnava (?) il Milan...se invece si apriva l'asta, ci guadagnava Lucas ed i procuratori dei giocatori.
A pensare male si fa peccato, ma spesso ci si azzecca.

Di alternative ne abbiamo, al fatto che Lucas sia stato scelto come capro espiatorio ci credo poco, molto poco 
Magari non girerà più con Galliani, ma il mercato lo deciderà ANCHE lui.
Tutta questa ansia attorno al milan e la fretta di comprare il primo giocatore la mettiamo noi tifosi alla società, a ragione direi, ma niente è trapelato sul fatto che siano in difficoltà o senza idee, proprio perchè non lo sono.
Con Monaco e Porto abbiamo comunque parlato, come dissi tempo fa, io non escluderei a priori nè Falcao/Moutinho nè Brahimi...
Vedremo, il tempo dirà chi avrà avuto ragione.


----------



## zlatan (22 Giugno 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> un po' come i 30 mln per Itrube dell'anno scorso..


L'anno scorso credo fosse un po' diverso, comunque per ora hai ragione te, noi parliamo e gli altri comprano, sta a loro smentire tutti noi ovviamente....


----------



## kollaps (22 Giugno 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> i colpi arriveranno...ma non saranno della portata di cui parlano i giornali..saranno anche colpi di portata internazionale...ma sicuramente non gente alla Cavani,Hummels e co..
> 
> Ibra? secondo me sarebbe anche possibile per voi...non so se sia il giocatore più adatto per rifondare una squadra comunque..



Per rifondare no, per rimetterci in carreggiata sì...e tra i top è il più abbordabile.
La questione Iturbe era diversa (senza tener conto del fatto che i suoi 35 milioni al momento non ha dimostrato di valerli), ora c'è qualcun'altro in società e Berlusconi e Galliani devono render conto anche a loro...è un po' diverso.
Nessuno pretende Hummels o Cavani, ovviamente quando ti danno il dito, inizi a sognare il braccio, quindi un po' ci speriamo, ma già il fatto che arriveranno colpi da 15-20 milioni, per noi è una novità...e arriveranno.


----------



## Black1897 (22 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Per rifondare no, per rimetterci in carreggiata sì...e tra i top è il più abbordabile.
> La questione Iturbe era diversa (senza tener conto del fatto che i suoi 35 milioni al momento non ha dimostrato di valerli), ora c'è qualcun'altro in società e Berlusconi e Galliani devono render conto anche a loro...è un po' diverso.
> Nessuno pretende Hummels o Cavani, ovviamente quando ti danno il dito, inizi a sognare il braccio, quindi un po' ci speriamo, ma già il fatto che arriveranno colpi da 15-20 milioni, per noi è una novità...e arriveranno.



Non ti dico che iturbe li vale...ti dico che i giornalisti dicevano che il Milan aveva offerto più di Juve e Roma..30 mln di euro per l'argentino...e io ti ripeto, che ci avete fatto con quei soldi poi?

di quello sono sicuro anche io...io in un altro topic ho fatto 3 nomi:

Benatia, Xabi Alonso e Dzeko...secondo me potrebbero non essere nomi a caso...vedremo tra qualche mese...

a me hanno insegnato che nessuno ti da nulla gratis...se ti immetono liquidità significa che mister Bee (o in questo caso chi gli sta dietro) vuole qualcosa in cambio...e quel qualcosa è farli guadagnare con un po' di pubblicità per i loro assistiti..


----------



## zlatan (22 Giugno 2015)

Tornando ad Imbula, ma uno che costa 20 milioni, è così un cesso??? Possibile che sia un Gattuso??? Dai io nn ci credo magari scopriamo che alla fine è un discreto giocatore...


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Giugno 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> Altra trattativa farlocca secondo me...Ti pare che non chiudevano se volevano chiudere?



In realtà JM era un pallino di Galliani..erano 5 anni che cercava di prenderlo..ma qui il giocatore ha sempre dimostrato secondo me di avere poca voglia di venire al Milan..lo si era capito da subito con tutte quelle dichiarazioni che aspettava altro..se sei al porto a 28 anni e arriva il Milan dovresti fare le capriole e invece questo non ha mai detto manco una volta che era contento ma anzi ha sempre messo il dubbio della serie "non è detto che vada lì" "è un grande club ma ce ne sono altri"


----------



## neversayconte (22 Giugno 2015)

Witsel e Imbula costosissime pippe. 
mi sbaglierò, ma vado a sensazione.


----------



## zlatan (22 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Witsel e Imbula costosissime pippe.
> mi sbaglierò, ma vado a sensazione.



Ma quindi uno buona non c'e' piu'??? A sto punto andiamo a prendere Xabi ALonso che non è un ragazzino ma almeno è buono... Oh ma ho letto pure che si sta liberando Ramos, un bel 50 milioni per lui???


----------



## Jaqen (22 Giugno 2015)

Su Imbula sono fiducioso. [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] si è espresso favorevole


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Tornando ad Imbula, ma uno che costa 20 milioni, è così un cesso???* Possibile che sia un Gattuso???* Dai io nn ci credo magari scopriamo che alla fine è un discreto giocatore...



Magari!!!!!!!


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Tornando ad Imbula, ma uno che costa 20 milioni, è così un cesso??? Possibile che sia un Gattuso??? Dai io nn ci credo magari scopriamo che alla fine è un discreto giocatore...



Magari Imbula vincerà il Pallone d'Oro.
A oggi, prenderlo equivale mediaticamente a comprare uno scarto dell'Inter. 
Il giocatore comunque è valido.


----------



## Renegade (22 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto invito a googlare: IL CAMPIONATO DI IMBULA E KONDOGBIA A CONFRONTO.
> Lì ci sono le statistiche dei due calciatori cui ho accennato nel mio post precedente.
> Dire che Imbula non ha i margini di crescita di Kondogbia è una mera illazione: come fai a dirlo? Hanno la stessa età, 22 anni, giocano nello stesso ruolo (mediano), stessa altezza (1.86 vs. 1,88), in più imbula ha potenziale miglior (vedi statistiche).
> Tra i migliori giocatori del Milan ci sono scarti dell'Inter (Pirlo, Seedorf).
> ...



Il tuo punto di vista è molto razionale. Ma si basa solo su freddi numeri che non contano quanto l'esterno. Se adoperiamo i numeri allora anche un Kovacic potrebbe risultare più forte di un Pogba, così come i calciatori che hanno vinto di più in confronto a quelli che hanno vinto di meno. Ma ci sono tanti fattori esterni. Le grandi squadre fanno marketing, ma di certo non sono stupide nel cercare un calciatore. Ne comprendono le qualità. Secondo te perché Kondogbia è stato per anni cercato da squadre di un certo livello e di Imbula non si conosceva neanche l'esistenza sino a qualche giorno fa?


----------



## Love (22 Giugno 2015)

sbaglio o gioca mediano davanti alla difesa??? e sbaglio o a noi invece serve una mezz'ala tecnica???


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Giugno 2015)

Un Muntari più giovane. Pensiamo a prendere dei centrocampisti di QUALITA' per dio


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Giugno 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> certo certo...



Ah beh una dissertazione assolutamente perfetta e corredata da proposizioni davvero inattaccabili.
Saliamo a quota 3 "baristi". Per ora tre Juventini, preoccupante.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (22 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il tuo punto di vista è molto razionale. Ma si basa solo su freddi numeri che non contano quanto l'esterno. Se adoperiamo i numeri allora anche un Kovacic potrebbe risultare più forte di un Pogba, così come i calciatori che hanno vinto di più in confronto a quelli che hanno vinto di meno. Ma ci sono tanti fattori esterni. Le grandi squadre fanno marketing, ma di certo non sono stupide nel cercare un calciatore. Ne comprendono le qualità. Secondo te perché Kondogbia è stato per anni cercato da squadre di un certo livello e di Imbula non si conosceva neanche l'esistenza sino a qualche giorno fa?


.

Intanto ho il supporto dei "freddi numeri", che non è poco.
Kovacic non sarà più forte di Pogba, ma è un ottimo giocatore. Se ho risorse limitate, compro Kovacic a 30 Mln, anzichè Pogba a 100.
I fattori esterni contano molto meno di altri "interni". Secondo me il carattere di un giocatore conta più della mediaticità dello stesso. Non conosco il carattere di entrambi, ma può essere che Imbula sia semplicemente meno appariscente di Kondo, ma motivato a giocare con noi.
Infine, è meglio in giocatore sul mercato di uno che se n'è andato snobbando il Milan.
Deciderà, spero, Mihailovic.


----------



## vitrich86 (22 Giugno 2015)

è un buon giocatore, da prendere.


----------



## Victorss (22 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Perchè a 20 milioni mi prendo Xhaka o comunque la scelta di giocatori migliori è vasta.
> Come se non bastasse era la seconda scelta dichiarata dell'Inter,uno schifo...



Io mi prendo sia xhaka che imbula e ho un ottimo centrocampo con Bonaventura a completare il trio.


----------



## Andre96 (22 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io mi prendo sia xhaka che imbula e ho un ottimo centrocampo con Bonaventura a completare il trio.



Se li metti tu i soldi forse è possibile...finchè non comprano giocatori importanti il dubbio che spendano 1 euro in tutto il mercato rimane.


----------



## zlatan (22 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io mi prendo sia xhaka che imbula e ho un ottimo centrocampo con Bonaventura a completare il trio.



Ecco magari... Secondo me siamo un po' prevenuti verso Imbula, solo perchè è uno scarto loro, ma volete mettere prenderlo e scoprire che è molto piu' bravo lui??? Che goduria sarebbe... In fondo se costa 20 milioni non puo' essere Traorè per Dio....


----------



## kollaps (22 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ecco magari... Secondo me siamo un po' prevenuti verso Imbula, solo perchè è uno scarto loro, ma volete mettere prenderlo e scoprire che è molto piu' bravo lui??? Che goduria sarebbe... In fondo se costa 20 milioni non puo' essere Traorè per Dio....



E' uno scarto perchè l'hanno presentato come scarto i media...
Tra Kondogbia a 40 e Imbula a 20, prendo tutta la vita Imbula. Non ha dimostrato di valere il doppio.
E' un ottimo giocatore comunque, ho visto giocare più volte Kondogbia, ma guardando spezzoni di partite su Youtube le caratteristiche ed il ruolo sono le stesse...semplicemente è meno pompato dai media, ma non per questo è scarso.
Se acceleriamo su di lui, lo prendiamo. Da non dimenticare che anche lui è in orbita Doyen.


----------



## Alberto (22 Giugno 2015)

Secondo calciomercato.it Galliani vorrebbe tentare per Schweinsteiger, anche se l'articolo stesso dice che c'è in pole il Man Utd, inoltre sempre nello stesso articolo si dice che stavolta Galliani agirebbe da solo snobbando il fondo doyen...


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Secondo calciomercato.it Galliani vorrebbe tentare per Schweinsteiger, anche se l'articolo stesso dice che c'è in pole il Man Utd, inoltre sempre nello stesso articolo si dice che stavolta Galliani agirebbe da solo snobbando il fondo doyen...



I migliori colpi di Galliani sono stati quelli che nessuno si aspettava. Speriamo. Voglio essere fiducioso almeno per tutto il mese di Luglio.


----------



## Butcher (22 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Secondo calciomercato.it Galliani vorrebbe tentare per Schweinsteiger, anche se l'articolo stesso dice che c'è in pole il Man Utd, inoltre sempre nello stesso articolo si dice che stavolta Galliani agirebbe da solo snobbando il fondo doyen...



Avranno scritto l'articolo dopo aver letto il post di [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## carlocarlo (22 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Se li metti tu i soldi forse è possibile...finchè non comprano giocatori importanti il dubbio che spendano 1 euro in tutto il mercato rimane.



chi più chi meno tutti abbiamo paura di un altro mercato osceno, scriverlo pero in ogni post non risolve pero la situazione


----------



## Renegade (22 Giugno 2015)

*CM: Inter pronta a chiudere per Imbula in 24 ore. Qualora non andasse all'Inter, il calciatore vorrebbe la destinazione Valencia. *


----------



## osvaldobusatti (22 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *CM: Inter pronta a chiudere per Imbula in 24 ore. Qualora non andasse all'Inter, il calciatore vorrebbe la destinazione Valencia. *



Sembra che io sia destinato a fare realizzare i miei sogni ad altri.

Volevo che il Milan comprasse Dybala da almeno 6 mesi.---> juventus
Volevo che Naingollan venisse al Milan ---> roma
Volevo che Ibra venisse al Milan---> resta al PSG
Volevo che Kondogbia venisse al Milan---> Inter
Volevo che Imbula venisse al Milan---> x

Dovrei starmene zitto e basta...


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Sembra che io sia destinato a fare realizzare i miei sogni ad altri.
> 
> Volevo che il Milan comprasse Dybala da almeno 6 mesi.---> juventus
> Volevo che Naingollan venisse al Milan ---> roma
> ...



porti un tantino sfiga??  si scherza...qui tutti volevamo dybala martinez kondogbia ecc....


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *CM: Inter pronta a chiudere per Imbula in 24 ore. Qualora non andasse all'Inter, il calciatore vorrebbe la destinazione Valencia. *



Questi di calciomercato.com non ne beccano una manco per sbaglio. Lasciamoli perdere.


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Avranno scritto l'articolo dopo aver letto il post di @Admin



Sicuro!


----------



## zlatan (22 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi di calciomercato.com non ne beccano una manco per sbaglio. Lasciamoli perdere.



Si è vero, 2 settimane fa stavano cercando di capire quando il Milan avrebbe presentato Ibra e MArtinez. Soprattutto Ibra c'era il solito bellissimo Logo "Esclusivo Ibra ha trovato l'accordo va al Milan"
Adesso però francamente siamo davvero al ridicolo, cioè questo o va all'Inter o al Valencia, noi gli facciamo letteralmente schifo....


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si è vero, 2 settimane fa stavano cercando di capire quando il Milan avrebbe presentato Ibra e MArtinez. Soprattutto Ibra c'era il solito bellissimo Logo "Esclusivo Ibra ha trovato l'accordo va al Milan"
> Adesso però francamente siamo davvero al ridicolo, cioè questo o va all'Inter o al Valencia, noi gli facciamo letteralmente schifo....



Lasciamo perdere calciomercato.com, ma della notizia ne parla anche L'Equipe.
Pare inoltre che l'Inter sia davvero vicina a Salah, e da fonti romane c'è una trattativa per Keita della Lazio. 
Ci stanno asfaltando completamente.


----------



## Konrad (22 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Adesso però francamente siamo davvero al ridicolo, cioè questo o va all'Inter o al Valencia, noi gli facciamo letteralmente schifo....



Se ti muovi in ritardo e ti muovi pure male (con pubblicità allucinante in mondovisione sul fatto che a te a centrocampo interessava solo Kondogbia) poi alla fine rimani col cerino in mano.

L'Inter aveva già bloccato Imbula e si è mossa con decisione su Kondogbia. Credo che davvero l'idea loro fosse di prenderli e entrambi (e la DICE LUNGA SULLA REALE VOLONTA' DI CORRERE PER QUALCOSA DI IMPORTANTE IL PROSSIMO ANNO). Poi l'asta per il secondo, soprattutto sulle modalità di pagamento, ha prosciugato un pò il fiume in piena nerazzurro. Saggiamente a mio modo di vedere, si tengono disponibilità da mettere a bilancio quest'anno per una punta e a centrocampo punteranno su uno svincolato (Mbia, Melo e Motta se rescindono). Loro comuinque partono già da una base che è più solida della nostra, a prescindere dalla classifica dello scorso anno. E non dimentichiamo che LORO hanno già rifatto il look alla loro difesa (Miranda, Murillo).

Insomma...e lo dico con la morte nel cuore...guardando in casa nostra...oggi sarebbe bello avere la situazione inversa...altro che palle.

Imbula potrebbe preferire il Valencia, ma l'OM ha bisogno di soldi...quella dello scarto è una cavolata...il giocatore è un prospetto interessante e, nonostante tutti qui si dica che dobbiamo prendere costruttori di gioco, io un MEDIANO MODERNO a S. Siro (sponda nostra) non lo vedo da un secolo


----------



## franck3211 (22 Giugno 2015)

Comunque ho visto qualche video di Imbula su youtube. Logicamente il giudizio è influenzato da vari fattori però dal modo in cui tocca la palla e si muove non mi sembra per niente un muntari o un mediano solo corsa e forza, non mi è sembrato male. Con Allan e xhaka sarebbe un signor centrocampo.


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *CM: Inter pronta a chiudere per Imbula in 24 ore. Qualora non andasse all'Inter, il calciatore vorrebbe la destinazione Valencia. *



Sembra dunque che Inter e Valencia abbiano più blasone di noi e quindi noi non ne abbiamo più (visto che siamo dietro a queste due squadre). Proprio come ho detto prima delle voci su Kondogbia e Jackson Martinez e in molti mi avete criticato.


----------



## siioca (22 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sembra dunque che Inter e Valencia abbiano più blasone di noi e quindi noi non ne abbiamo più (visto che siamo dietro a queste due squadre). Proprio come ho detto prima delle voci su Kondogbia e Jackson Martinez e in molti mi avete criticato.



Se il milan lo vuole lo prende,il problema non è il blasone, ma la società che non vuole investire...almeno per adesso...


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: su Imbula irrompe anche il Napoli. Ora c'è una concorrente in più per il Milan e per l'Inter.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: su Imbula irrompe anche il Napoli. Ora c'è una concorrente in più per il Milan e per l'Inter.*



Vada pure da loro, io non voglio gli scarti degli altri.


----------



## Jack14 (23 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: su Imbula irrompe anche il Napoli. Ora c'è una concorrente in più per il Milan e per l'Inter.*



A me stuzzicherebbe prenderlo come scarto dell'inter. Se poi si rivela più forte del kondo che è stato pagato il doppio? Ne dubito, però comunque è un centrocampista giovane. Di certo poi prenderei anche una mezzala tecnica da affiancargli...


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> A me stuzzicherebbe prenderlo come scarto dell'inter. Se poi si rivela più forte del kondo che è stato pagato il doppio? Ne dubito, però comunque è un centrocampista giovane. Di certo poi prenderei anche una mezzala tecnica da affiancargli...



E se si rivela una patacca? I giocatori andrebbero visionati e studiati, andrebbe chiesto all'allenatore cosa ne pensa, eccetera. Si tratta comunque di 20 milioni, non di bruschette


----------



## Konrad (23 Giugno 2015)

Non è questione di scarti o non scarti...ma di considerazioni tecniche. Io credo che un mediano di gamba ci serva come il pane. Non ne abbiamo da anni (e De Jong non lo è). Ora...può piacere o meno...ma Oscar Damiani conosce il calcio francese e si è espresso più che positivamente su Imbula (forse più che sullo stesso Kondogbia). Al giorno d'oggi non ci vuole tanto a procurarsi statistiche, video, cartella clinica etc...di qualsiasi giocatore. Metti una mezza giornata Mihajlovic o qualcuno del suo staff a lavorarci e dai un parere. 
Se viene considerato un buon prospetto anche in proiezione futura lo prendi subito: 19/20 milioni e 2 milioni al giocatore più bonus. Questa parrebbe essere stata la proposta nerazzurra. Il Valencia sta aspettando di incassare per Otamendi prima di fare offerte e l'OM ha bisogno di liquidità. Sarebbe un buon momento...

Ma poi chissene...magari tra 2/3 anni, come spesso ci succede, esce un titolo che proviamo a strapparlo al Valencia con clausola rescissoria di 40 mln


----------



## Serginho (23 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> A me stuzzicherebbe prenderlo come scarto dell'inter. Se poi si rivela più forte del kondo che è stato pagato il doppio? Ne dubito, però comunque è un centrocampista giovane. Di certo poi prenderei anche una mezzala tecnica da affiancargli...



Noi dobbiamo pensare a rinforzarci, i dispetti e le ripicche lasciamole ai bambini delle scuole elementari


----------



## Jack14 (23 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E se si rivela una patacca? I giocatori andrebbero visionati e studiati, andrebbe chiesto all'allenatore cosa ne pensa, eccetera. Si tratta comunque di 20 milioni, non di bruschette



Beh io partivo dal presupposto che fosse stato almeno visionato, certo capisco il tuo dubbio in proposito visto gli ultimi avvenimenti.. consideriamo che un giovane lo rivendi piu o meno bene sempre (guarda kovacic), nel peggiore dei casi non perderemmo molto di questi 20M. Meglio lui di witsel che paghi minimo 30. Certo i nomi che sognamo sono ben altri...


----------



## Jack14 (23 Giugno 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Noi dobbiamo pensare a rinforzarci, i dispetti e le ripicche lasciamole ai bambini delle scuole elementari



Beh se viene seguito da valencia, atletico, inter, napoli tanto scarso non è.... e non si acquisterebbe per ripicca ma perchè forse investire su un mediano giovane è meglio rispetto a prendere i soliti nomi sopravvalutati da 30M in su. Certo sul mercato forse si trova di meglio ma non avendo una rete di osservatori seria non possiamo fare altro..


----------



## Konrad (23 Giugno 2015)

Però io non capisco una cosa...l'Inter seguiva tutti e due i giocatori e pare che Mancini (perso Yaya Toure) abbia espressamente richiesto i due come prime scelte (Imbula anche prima di Motta e Felipe Melo).
La guerra vinta contro di noi ha portato però a rendere meno prospero il gruzzolo stanziato per il bilancio di quest'anno e l'OM non accetta, sempre per problemi di soldi, il trasferimento con la formula del prestito con diritto/obbligo di riscatto.

Ora...perchè Kondogbia strapagato a 40 mln più 4 a lui è diventato di colpo la sintesi perfetta di MARADONA, PELE', BECKEMBAUER, LAUDRUP E CHI PIU' NE HA NE METTA...
E Imbula si è trasformato in uno SCARPONE...UNO SCARTO.

Ma per cortesia! Ma questi...fino all'ascesa alla ribalta della Doyen sei/sette mesi fa...ma chi cavolo li conosceva? Mica parliamo di top player eh (né per l'uno né per l'altro). Parliamo di giovani che paiono essere tra i più interessanti nel panorama attuale del calcio. Sono DUE SCOMMESSE...PUNTO. Possono essere vinte o perse. 

Poi però non critichiamo i parametri zero cotti e bolliti, se non si ha il coraggio di puntare. Paradossalmente io preferirei che il Milan puntasse su Imbula piuttosto che sul rinnovo di De Jong (che ha più volte fatto intendere che le alternative non gli mancano...e allora si accomodi). C'è bisogno di gente che ha FAME. Uno che passa giovane dall'OM a un Milan che sta ricostruendo per tornare nell'elite del calcio, può veramente pensare di stare progredendo come carriera.


----------



## Jack14 (23 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Però io non capisco una cosa...l'Inter seguiva tutti e due i giocatori e pare che Mancini (perso Yaya Toure) abbia espressamente richiesto i due come prime scelte (Imbula anche prima di Motta e Felipe Melo).
> La guerra vinta contro di noi ha portato però a rendere meno prospero il gruzzolo stanziato per il bilancio di quest'anno e l'OM non accetta, sempre per problemi di soldi, il trasferimento con la formula del prestito con diritto/obbligo di riscatto.
> 
> Ora...perchè Kondogbia strapagato a 40 mln più 4 a lui è diventato di colpo la sintesi perfetta di MARADONA, PELE', BECKEMBAUER, LAUDRUP E CHI PIU' NE HA NE METTA...
> ...



D'accordissimo con te


----------



## franck3211 (23 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo con te



Al posto di De Jong sarebbe un bel upgrade è un ottimo giocatore, lo prenderei. Se poi ci affianchi una mezz'ala di qualità avremmo un buon centrocampo. Niente di eccezionale ma almeno decente. Le squadre inoltre più che basarsi sui nomi si basano come sempre sull'organizzazione.


----------



## Renegade (23 Giugno 2015)

Resto dell'idea che l'ennesimo mediano di rottura e interdizione non ci porti nulla. Siamo strapieni di calciatori con simili caratteristiche. Basta centrocampisti che non sanno impostare.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2015)

*Corriere dello Sport: Il Milan potrebbe incontrare nelle prossime ore il Marsiglia per Imbula*


----------



## Memories of the Time (23 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Resto dell'idea che l'ennesimo mediano di rottura e interdizione non ci porti nulla. Siamo strapieni di calciatori con simili caratteristiche. Basta centrocampisti che non sanno impostare.



Sicuramente sarebbe meglio avere due centrocampisti che sanno impostare e tenersi De Jong che affiancargli un altro medianaccio, il problema è che la dirigenza crede in Mortolivo ^^"


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Resto dell'idea che l'ennesimo mediano di rottura e interdizione non ci porti nulla. Siamo strapieni di calciatori con simili caratteristiche. Basta centrocampisti che non sanno impostare.



.

a meno che sinisa non voglia giocare con i 2 mediani nel 4 2 3 1....
Comunque un regista serve,sono dei pazzi se credono che montolivo si trasformerà in pirlo recuperato l infortunio...
serve spendere 40 milioni per gente dai piedi sopraffini!!!!Facevo fatica a digerire van bommel che era un signor giocatore....e ho detto tutto...


----------



## Serginho (23 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Beh se viene seguito da valencia, atletico, inter, napoli tanto scarso non è.... e non si acquisterebbe per ripicca ma perchè forse investire su un mediano giovane è meglio rispetto a prendere i soliti nomi sopravvalutati da 30M in su. Certo sul mercato forse si trova di meglio ma non avendo una rete di osservatori seria non possiamo fare altro..



Non conosco Imbula. Ciò che volevo dire è che se dobbiamo prendere Imbula, non è certo per fare il dispetto all'Inter bensì perché serve all'allenatore e al gioco che vuole esprimere


----------



## martinmilan (25 Giugno 2015)

cioè l'inter prende imbula per fare la riserva di kondogbia?? a 20 milioni??

ma chi è quel genio che ha messo in giro la voce che tohir non ha i soldi? che ci sia moratti di mezzo?
certo è che si stanno muovendo alla grande sul mercato.


----------

